# COD5 start up problem



## Carmex (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm having a problem when I try to start COD5 it goes to a black screen then shows the logo Call Of Duty World At War for just a few seconds then it goes to a full black screen and then back to my desktop.. A box then pops up asking "Run in Safe Mode?" saying "It appears that Call of Duty did not quit properly the last time it ran... do you want to run the game in safe mode? This is recommended for most people. It will change your system settings but not your controls." Both times now i have clicked yes and no and still get the same result... puts me back on my desktop with the game closed. I have never even ran the game so I'm not sure why it says it did not quit properly the last time it ran. Any idea's to what the problem may be?
Thanks


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi there.
I had this exact same problem.
Oddly enough, this should fix it.
Go to Control Panel > Select 'Classic View' > Open 'Phone and Modem Options' > Select the 'Modems' tab (if it asks for a area code just enter any old thing). Delete all the Modems from that list (If you are using a dial-up modem, don't do this, you probably won't be able to use the net if you delete your modem).
Select Apply and OK.

Run the game.
Worked for me.


----------



## falcon eire (Jan 7, 2009)

HI,
the next time the game ask you to run in safe mode do so,
then close the game and restart it.(may work).
the main problem with these games are driver issues so check
your video drivers are up to date and also direct x9 makes use
of your sound card,this can also stop the game from running
so check the driver on the sound is up to date also.
I had a problem with this myself on cod4 and once i updated
the sound driver the problem was gone.


----------

